# Routemaster Bus - Old london double decker bus



## leanne2011 (Apr 17, 2011)

My sister is getting married in Dubai in October and we would like to arrange an old London double decker bus. Does anyone know where we can hire one of these from in Dubai? I know they do have them here, but I'm just not sure where to hire from. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I was told the Big Bus Company have one for doing promotions and the like.


----------



## leanne2011 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks... i had a look at their website but couldnt see anything. But i will definitely contact them to check


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

leanne2011 said:


> Thanks... i had a look at their website but couldnt see anything. But i will definitely contact them to check


You can hire them for a few hours. I did just that for my wedding a few years ago.


----------

